# cassette toilet trolley?



## Chitster (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi All
Any of you guys know of a quality trolley for a Thetford cassette toilet, is there a specific one for the job? (excuse the pun)

thanks 

the chitster


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

We have one like this:
http://www.riverswayleisure.co.uk/ProductDetails.aspx?StockId=-9123&Category=

Don't remember where we bought it but many of the caravan dealers shops will sell it or one similar.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

We got a 'bog' standard folding suitcase carrier trolley from local travel shop - less than £13 if I remember correctly


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

After trying several types of trolly I find that a bike with a good rack is the best. I found a trolly not good on rough ground because the small wheels dig in.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

You could always go for the caravanners favourite the >wastemaster<You can take your waste away too if you don't want to move the van. The main problem is they are bulky for most motorhomers to carry but if you have the space.....

peedee


----------

